# Ramps For Snowblowers



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

I wanted to know where I could get a good metal ramp to put the snowblower onto the bed of my truck. We are suppose to be getting snow and I was hoping to run out at a store around me such as Home Depot or something and see if they got anything. Does anyone know where I may be able to get one?

Thanks


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Enzo;531344 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I wanted to know where I could get a good metal ramp to put the snowblower onto the bed of my truck. We are suppose to be getting snow and I was hoping to run out at a store around me such as Home Depot or something and see if they got anything. Does anyone know where I may be able to get one?
> 
> Thanks


I would try Pep Boys if ya have one nearby...lots of accessory type stuff there...


----------



## PLOWIN DOUGH (Mar 7, 2007)

*I made quad ramps*

make your own put bolts threw 2x10's at the end so aprox. 1 inch of the bolt tip is sticking out then drill holes in the inside of your tailgate to hold the ramps from sliding out. This also ensures the ramps are in the right spot every time. You;ll need to put screws along the top of the ramps for traction ( leaving the heads up 1/4 inch)


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks guys i really appreciate it the great suggestions


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

go to Harbor Feight they have steel ramp for 40 dollars. I bought those last year it worth but will work best if your snowblower's tire have chain which bite ramp easy instead slide.

I think it have sale like 35.99 now.


----------



## dunlaps lawncare (Sep 5, 2007)

sears i bought mine for $129 metal ramps


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

I use a folding pair of 8' ramps, that I got at the local non-chain dealer. They are good when its not icy out, but sometimes I need help putting the blower in when its icy. I park downhill where I can so its easier.
I would think wooden ramps would be too slippery, and the folding ones I put behind the blower to brace it. The ramps are aluminum and have these raised hole things for traction.

F350 with Ariens 1332 in 5th gear going up most of the time.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

I have some nice aluminum lighter ones that were over $100 from lowes before. They work greaton my 91 f150, sits low

Theyre just not long enough for most things to put in the bed of the 06 f350 though.

Im looking at northern tool.com for some double foldable ramps to put on the side of my f350 bed to load the snow thrower up from the side, its a 265lb 32" width Simplicity so theres no hand unloading it.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

MOWBIZZ;531362 said:


> I would try Pep Boys if ya have one nearby...lots of accessory type stuff there...


Thats where i got mine. they have a good selection.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

motorcyle dealer

ATV and/or Motorcycle ramps

aluminum (lightweight, don't rust)
usually come with tie down so they don't slip out.

long enough to work off anything.

Probably about a $100, but worth every penny.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Sears duh and if ur blower needs ramps id get me a new blower single stage goes up in the bed with one nice grunt.


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

Cabela's has a large selection of ATV ramps......should find several that would work for you.

The Harbor Freight ones will be about the cheapest you will find, and while I would hesitate to use them for a heavy ATV, should be fine for a blower and a standard height PU bed.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I got some nice aluminum ones at tractor supply for like$130, they are like 91" long


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a set of aluminum ramps. They have cross bars spaced at like 4" so you get good traction whether it is snowy or icy.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

I have found the best place to buy ramps is here http://discountramps.com/dual-runner-atv-ramps.htm


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

o i guess i forgot to say that i have steel curved ramps and ill never use strait ones again. even thou using any ramps to me comes off as a death wish.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;534121 said:


> o i guess i forgot to say that i have steel curved ramps and ill never use strait ones again. even thou using any ramps to me comes off as a death wish.


The ones I have are curved, with about 4inch spaced crossbars, but it is still scary loading my quad


----------

